# Kein Eclipse-Rahmen mehr?



## SingleLight (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Besuch auf den Seiten von NOX ist mir aufgefallen das sie keine Eclipse-Rahmen mehr listen. Wird es den in Zukunft nicht mehr geben, oder kommt das neue 2010er Modell? Dafür gibt es den Satellite-Rahmen nun in XL, sprich 23" mit einem Oberrohr von 623 und waagerecht 630, ich bin ja selber 192, der 21" ist mir ja schon recht lang, aber wie groß muss man den für den XL-Rahmen sein, 210, 220 oder doch eher 230

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Slow (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wo ist denn das ständige Visier vom Nox Cycles Team??

Die Geschichte würde mich auch mal ineteressieren. Wenn es wirklich keinen Eclipse mehr gäbe, wäre das in meinen Augen ein großer Fehler für und von Nox... 

Aber anscheinend ist es in der Tat so!? Bei den Komplettbikes gibt es das Eclipse auch nicht mehr...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Oktober 2009)

Den gibt es nichr mehr, da sie sich mehr auf Bergab konzentrieren wollen. Habe mir einen der Letzten gesichert. 

Ich finde es auch schade, da der Rahmen eine sehr nette Geometrie hat.


----------



## Marc74 (14. Oktober 2009)

Unverantwortlich von NOX ...
Ich fahre den Satellite seit 1000km mit wachsender Begeisterung. Geniale Geometrie und extrem steif. Ganz Abgesehen davon das er verdammt schick ist. Mit meiner jetzigen Erfahrung würde ich mich nun auch für den teueren/leichteren Eclipse entscheiden. Naja vieleich hat den ja noch jemand auf Halde für günstiges Geld oder Nox überlegt sich die Sache nochmal.


----------



## Exekuhtot (14. Oktober 2009)

Frag mal bei Nox nach was sie noch lagernd haben. Vielleicht hast du Glück. Beim Preis sollten sie auch was machen können


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Oktober 2009)

Auf der EUROBIKE Habe ich dieselbe Frage ans NOX Team gestellt - ANTWORT:

*Haben wir nicht mehr im Programm !*



Mein Eclipse pendelt sich langsam unter der 10kg Marke ein..


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. Oktober 2009)

Letzens habe ich dir meins verkauft jetzt baue ich schon wieder ein neues auf 

Wird sich so bei 8,2 einpendeln


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Oktober 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Letzens habe ich dir meins verkauft jetzt baue ich schon wieder ein neues auf
> 
> Wird sich so bei 8,2 einpendeln



*STIMMT* 

8,2 kg ????
Stolze Zahl...
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt !


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich endlich meine restlichen Teile verkauft habe sollte es eigentlich sogar an der 8 kratzen und dass bei voller Tauglichkeit für gute 90kg


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Oktober 2009)

In dem Fall steht die Teileliste schon ??

Zeig mal her .....


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Oktober 2009)

Zum Größten Teil steht sie:

Eclipse Rahmen, R7 MRD Carbon, Extralite Steuersatz, Sattel/Stützenkombi aus Carbon, FRM Laufräder (1260g), FRM Team Unirotoren, Rocket Rons, getunte Marta Sl, getunte X.O Trigger, getuntes X.O Schaltwerk, XX Werfer, Tune Skyline Spanner, Rotor Sl Vorbau.

Beim Lenker bin ich noch unschlüssig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (20. Oktober 2009)

Hm,
irgendwie ist das doch schon bekloppt, die Rahmen sind doch sicher nicht schlecht verkauft worden,
jetzt sollen die plötzlich in der Herstellung zu teuer sein? Andere erhöhen dann normal den Preis,
aber hier wird auf das Geschäft verzichtet.
Da wollte ich auch nächstes Jahr aufrüsten, das fällt dann woll ins Wasser, da ich dieses Jahr auf
keinen Fall noch Kohle ausgeben wollte, erst wenn der Winter vorbei ist. So wird es wohl doch ein
anderer Rahmen. Na, aber ein NOX bleibt mir dann ja noch anders aufgebaut dann halt erhalten
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Oktober 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Zum Größten Teil steht sie:
> 
> Eclipse Rahmen, R7 MRD Carbon, Extralite Steuersatz, Sattel/Stützenkombi aus Carbon, FRM Laufräder (1260g), FRM Team Unirotoren, Rocket Rons, getunte Marta Sl, getunte X.O Trigger, getuntes X.O Schaltwerk, XX Werfer, Tune Skyline Spanner, Rotor Sl Vorbau.
> 
> Beim Lenker bin ich noch unschlüssig...



mhhhh....
Sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie bei mir :
Eclipse Rahmen, RS REBA ( wird aber wahrscheinlich auch gegen eine R7 getauscht ), MORTOP Steuersatz 66g, Stütze KCNC Ti, Sattel Speednedle, ZTR Olypmpic/AMS LRS mit 1384g,Racing Ralph bisjetzt - demnächst Rocket Rons,+ ECLIPSE Milch, ALLIGATOR Ti Rotoren, Titan Schraubensatz, MARTA SL Gold, FSA Carbon Kurbel ( soll einer KCNC weichen ), EXUSTAR Pedale ( sollen BBB mit Titanachse weichen ),SRAM PG990 Kassette, KMC 9SL Gold Kette, Trigger LX getunt ( die werden noch getauscht) , XTR Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer ( wird au getauscht gegen alten XTR ), ALLIGATOR Alu Perlen gold,  KCNC Schnellspanner + Stützenspanner gold, Carbon Lenker-Vorbau Kombi mit 245g ( wird aber au noch getauscht: ist mir mit nur 560 zu schmal ! ), ELITE Carbon Flaschenhalter

Gewicht weis ich grad nicht - meine Hängewage streikt.. 
Ich werd über diesen Winter noch Teile suchen und dann sollte es nächstes Jahr so dastehen wie ich es mir Vorstelle


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2009)

und ich wollte mir dieses Jahr nochmal einen neuen holen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. November 2009)

Dann tu das. EIn paar hÃ¤ndler haben den ja noch Lagerns. Bei Ebay werden die fÃ¼r 3ÃÃâ¬ rausgehauen.


----------



## Slow (1. November 2009)

Na dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass mein Eclipse für immer hält und nicht reißt oder bricht... 

Und ich kann nur an Nox appellieren, den Eclipse wieder aufzulegen!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. November 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> mhhhh....
> Sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie bei mir :
> Eclipse Rahmen, RS REBA ( wird aber wahrscheinlich auch gegen eine R7 getauscht ), MORTOP Steuersatz 66g, Stütze KCNC Ti, Sattel Speednedle, ZTR Olypmpic/AMS LRS mit 1384g,Racing Ralph bisjetzt - demnächst Rocket Rons,+ ECLIPSE Milch, ALLIGATOR Ti Rotoren, Titan Schraubensatz, MARTA SL Gold, FSA Carbon Kurbel ( soll einer KCNC weichen ), EXUSTAR Pedale ( sollen BBB mit Titanachse weichen ),SRAM PG990 Kassette, KMC 9SL Gold Kette, Trigger LX getunt ( die werden noch getauscht) , XTR Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer ( wird au getauscht gegen alten XTR ), ALLIGATOR Alu Perlen gold,  KCNC Schnellspanner + Stützenspanner gold, Carbon Lenker-Vorbau Kombi mit 245g ( wird aber au noch getauscht: ist mir mit nur 560 zu schmal ! ), ELITE Carbon Flaschenhalter
> 
> ...




Klingt auch schick 

Ich werde nachher den Steuersatz montieren und dann mal Gabel und Vorbau montieren (habe für den Übergang eine silberne Fox die natürlich der Optik nicht zuträglich ist ) 
Die Tage kommen dann Kassette Kette und Lenker und die Bremsen. Dann wird es erstmal gefahren und über den Winter dann unter die acht gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (13. November 2009)

Hab´ mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt...
Völlig neues Fahrgefühl!

Nur das Anschlagen der Kurbel an die Kettenstreben unter Volllast...: einfach nervig!









Das ist das Einzige, was mir die Freude an dem Rahmen vermiest.


----------



## Thomas64 (18. November 2009)

Rennradrahmen sind halt im Kurbelbereich schmale (schmalere Reifen) daher bauen die Rennradkurbeln auch schmaler. Wirst wohl eine MTB Kurbel dranbauen müssen. Sonst ne schicke Idee.


----------



## Christian Back (19. November 2009)

Thomas64 schrieb:


> Rennradrahmen sind halt im Kurbelbereich schmale (schmalere Reifen) daher bauen die Rennradkurbeln auch schmaler. Wirst wohl eine MTB Kurbel dranbauen müssen. Sonst ne schicke Idee.



Ist ´ne MTB- Kurbel!
Nur mit 109,5r Lager. Habe die Kettenstreben jetzt mit einem Schonhammer sanft eingedellt. Jetzt passt es!


----------



## Thomas64 (20. November 2009)

Da hab ich aber ganz schön Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt. Aber diesen Rahmen so nochmal nach bearbeiten?
Mutig, mutig. Ich hoffe für dich das es keine Probleme gibt. Denn du weist ja. Dieses Forum trägt den Titel: "KEIN ECLIPSE-RAHMEN MEHR"

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Christian Back (20. November 2009)

Wird schon halten. Das Material an dieser Stelle ist deutlich dickwandiger als z.B. das Unterrohr. Es waren schon recht feste Schläge notwendig, um die gewünschten 1,5 mm "wegzudengeln". Nichtmal der Lack hat gelitten.


----------



## Thomas64 (20. November 2009)

Kanste mal sehn. TOP-QUALITÄT


----------



## P-Sionic (11. Dezember 2009)

Gerade auf der Suche nach einem verbleibenden Eclipse von NOX erfahren, dass der zum Frühjahr wieder aufgelegt wird. Also noch etwas Geduld!

Und Glückwunsch der Noxlern zu dieser Entscheidung!


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Dezember 2009)

Gute Entscheidung. So oft wie der jetzt angefragt wurde die einzig logische Entscheidung.


----------



## SingleLight (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja supi, und ich habe mir schon einen anderen Rahmen von der Konkurrenz gekauft. Aber sicher wird irgendwann mein Nox Satellite gegen den Eclipse ersetzt. Ein Nox muss ja reichen


----------



## Thomas64 (11. Dezember 2009)

P-Sionic schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Suche nach einem verbleibenden Eclipse von NOX erfahren, dass der zum Frühjahr wieder aufgelegt wird. Also noch etwas Geduld!
> 
> Und Glückwunsch der Noxlern zu dieser Entscheidung!


Denkst du, habe heute einen Anruf gehabt von einem der den Rahmen sucht. Habe mit Steffan von NOX telefoniert. Die Stückzahlen sind einfach zu gering, das treibt den Preis so hoch und niemand will ja jetzt schon den Preis bezahlen den er wert ist. Ein paar Rahmen sind aber noch da. Nur noch S und L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (27. Februar 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe beim Link überprüfen meiner Webseite gesehen, das bei Bike-Mailorder noch einige Eclipse Rahmen (2008er und 2099er) zu haben sind.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Renegado (1. Mai 2010)

California-Sports in Berlin anrufen. Einige müssten noch da sein. Hab wohl den letzten Gelben in S abgegriffen.


----------

